# Game #46 (2/3): Los Angeles Lakers @ Charlotte Bobcats



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (24-21) @ Charlotte Bobcats (11-36)










Date: Friday, February 3rd
Time: 4:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































B. Knight R. Felton B. Robinson J. Jones P. Brezec 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Charlotte Bobcats





























Melvin Ely
Kareem Rush
Matt Carroll
Alan Anderson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 35.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Primoz Brezec 12.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Primoz Brezec 5.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 8.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.6</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Melvin Ely 0.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .511</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Primoz Brezec .527</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .421</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Jake Voskuhl 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .962</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Alan Anderson .882</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>30-16</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>26-17</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>24-21</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>20-24</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>19-26</td><td>11.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>36-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>30-16</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>25-23</td><td>12.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>36-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>5. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>26-17</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>26-19</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>24-21</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>23-22</td><td>12.5</td></table>

Ely will return to Bobcats starting lineup
RICK BONNELL
[email protected]










Melvin Ely will return to the Charlotte Bobcats' starting lineup against the Los Angeles Lakers, replacing Bernard Robinson.

Robinson missed practice today with a sprained ankle, but regardless of whether Robinson plays Friday, coach Bernie Bickerstaff said he's moving 6-foot-10 Ely back into the starters to provide more size. 

[More in URL]

*Upcoming Games:*
February 4th - @







- KCAL
February 7th - @







- NBATV
February 8th - @







- KCAL
February 11th - vs.







- FSN
February 13th - vs.







- FSN

Bobcats Forum Game Thread
</center>

I know I could have put Ely in the lineup but dont feel like going all the way up and editing my Game Thread :laugh: 

Gotta get this win.. We arent that far behind the Grizzlies believe it or not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think im going to take the lakers pictures out and replace them with "no picture available" they dont derserve to have their picture shown


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> i think im going to take the lakers pictures out and replace them with "no picture available" they dont derserve to have their picture shown


:laugh: I was thinking of that but oh well!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If we lose to this BObcat team I WILL FOREVER BAN MYSELF AT THE LAKER FORUM.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If we lose to this BObcat team I WILL FOREVER BAN MYSELF AT THE LAKER FORUM.



see ya


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

God I hate Lamar Odom. He sucked for team USA as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The only problem with this road trip is that the Hornets are on the rise. By the end of the trip we could be in the eighth seed.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> God I hate Lamar Odom. He sucked for team USA as well.


i actually liked Lamar on USA... i thought (strangely enough) he was one of the few players who brought consistent effort... weird for him... but i remember thinkin damn this dude could be so good with the Lakers... wow... that hasnt gone as planned...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, AI and Lamar were the bright spots for Team USA. Lamar was probably the second best player on that team getting a lot of transition baskets and a few defensive stops as well. He did a lot better than Boozer, Okafor, Duncan, or Marion did at the PF position.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Bad thing we lost that knicks game but it was 2nd game of a back-to-back. Probably blow out bobcats also and lose the next game(which is the the day after the bobcats game.) Sucks that this road trip has a lot of back to backs. 4games in 5 nights, waaah


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If we lose to this BObcat team I WILL FOREVER BAN MYSELF AT THE LAKER FORUM.


Then you'll be at the Lakers Forum forever. Nobody can lose to the Bobcats nowadays. Thirteen losses in a row; they even lost to the Hawks. That team is so snakebit even their mascot's got a cast and sling.

Lakers by twenty at least.

Laurie


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Any team can beat you in this league. We always play down to competition, so I fully expect this to be a battle.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom = Gone



> Forward Lamar Odom said he would not play tonight against Charlotte because of slightly torn rib cartilage and a minor case of whiplash.
> 
> Odom was injured after running into Indiana post players David Harrison and Jeff Foster while chasing a loose ball in Wednesday's game.
> 
> "Hopefully I just miss one game and can suck it up after this," Odom said.


Odom Doubtful



> CHARLOTTE - Lamar Odom, still feeling the stinging pain of sprained cartilage between his ribs, said he "doubts" he will be able to play tonight against the Bobcats.
> 
> Odom was unable to practice Thursday, bothered by his right side after injuring himself Wednesday night against the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sucks to be us right now. Hmmm George starting is likely. Kobe for 60


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

yea bc the 9 points, 6 boards, and 4 assists cant be filled :rofl:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Hopefully Kobe goes for 90. Haha ala the Mavs game back in December. Raymond Felton isn't going to be able to hang.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bobcats have lost 13 straight games.... better be 14 or Lakers are gonna be in trouble!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Look for Kwame to get his, I mean honestly people in this forum ***** so much about Kwame not doing enough. So ive came to shut all of you up.

Kwame-Indy

1-3 .................Every single Laker who entered the game took 4 shots or more. (even the damn bench)

Kwame-Ny

3-5.....Kwame least shots taken in Starting lineup.

Kwame-Detriot

1-2.......comes in 2nd to last in shots taken

Kwame-GS

2-3 .....Every Laker who played that game had taken 5 shots or more.

Kwame-Toronto

1-5 .....Once again least shots taken in starting lineup

Kwame-Phx

1-1.............Tied for least shots taken

Kwame-Sac

3-6..........Least shots taken in starting lineup

Kwame-Miami

1-3..............Least shots taken in starting lineup.....Multiple bench players took more shots then him

Kwame-Gs

7-11	............Hmmm seems like when people actually give him a chance to shoot....he does pretty good....18 points 12 boards. 



So basically as you can see...All you idiots who say "Oh what a bad trade he cant even put up 10 points he sucks ...He cant score ..." Yea I've never heard of anyone scoring when not having the ball, So give the guy a damn chance.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Look for Kwame to get his, I mean honestly people in this forum ***** so much about Kwame not doing enough. So ive came to shut all of you up.
> 
> Kwame-Indy
> 
> ...


 I agree that obviously you can't score without the ball. However how can a starting player not make himself open for more than 5 shots? Those games that you gave as an example show an average of less than 5 shots taken per game. I don't know the minutes he was getting in those games but he's averaging 25mpg this year. His defense is alright but if he tried to take more shots that would be more beneficial to the Lakers than just his defense. As you said when he shoots, he scores so why not try to take more shots?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm Kwame gets the ball, he never shoots :rofl:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Umm Kwame gets the ball, he never shoots :rofl:



b34c he can't catch the ball


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers Own said:


> I agree that obviously you can't score without the ball. However how can a starting player not make himself open for more than 5 shots? Those games that you gave as an example show an average of less than 5 shots taken per game. I don't know the minutes he was getting in those games but he's averaging 25mpg this year. His defense is alright but if he tried to take more shots that would be more beneficial to the Lakers than just his defense. *As you said when he shoots, he scores so why not try to take more shots?*



Exactly, Honestly the team does not get him involved enough, no1 gives him the ball and yes he does get open like many players have said theres no1 in the league that Kwame cant pin down. Point is his team does not get him involved.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe there is a reason as to why they don't get him involved?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thank you lakermike thats what i been saying to all these kwame haters

they gotta give him the ball in the post

not from 15~17 feet from the basket but when hes able to completely seal his man down the post

i think the general feeling around here is that kwame needs to ATLESS get 10 points, and the expectation is around 15 points. This is all because he was traded for caron butler who is averaging 16 ppg. But the purpose of that trade was to get big who can rebound and play defense not score points.

anything kwame gives us offensively is an added asset, there really shouldnt be any expectation on offense as long as he plays good D and rebounds.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Look for Kwame to get his, I mean honestly people in this forum ***** so much about Kwame not doing enough. So ive came to shut all of you up.
> 
> Kwame-Indy
> 
> ...


 Why should he get the damn ball?

The guy fumbles more passes than Samaki Walker. I have never seen such horrible hands in the NBA. I have seen Kobe, Smush, Odom, etc. deliver beautiful feeds to Kwame down low only to have them bobbled out of bounds. He is consistently lost in the offense, so he's rarely in position to get a shot off. When he actually does catch the ball down low, his move is premeditated rather than based off of how his defender is playing him. As a result, he slams into the defender while throwing a hard brick off of the backboard. He has no touch in paint. His layups consistently miss badly or go over the rim all together. He won't dunk the ****ing ball unless he is all by himself. Lastly, he gets wide open looks at 8 foot jump shots and WONT TAKE THEM. Kwame has plenty of opportunities to get shot attempts. He is just so inept offensively, that he literally can't get that many. I am so sick of seeing his problems blamed on everyone else. Whether it be MJ, Doug Collins, Arenas, Kobe, etc. Stop being a ***** and take responsible for your own play.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Slava > Kwame


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why should he get the damn ball?
> 
> The guy fumbles more passes than Samaki Walker. I have never seen such horrible hands in the NBA. I have seen Kobe, Smush, Odom, etc. deliver beautiful feeds to Kwame down low only to have them bobbled out of bounds. He is consistently lost on the offense, so he's rarely in position to get a shot off. When he actually does catch the ball down low, his move is premeditated rather than based off of how his defender is playing him. As a result, he slams into the defender why throwing a hard brick off of the backboard. He has no touch in paint. His layups consistently miss badly or go over the rim all together. He won't dunk the ****ing ball unless he is all by himself. Lastly, he gets wide open looks at 8 foot jump shots and WONT TAKE THEM. Kwame has plenty of opportunities to get shot attempts. He is just so inept offensively, that he literally can't get that many. I am so sick of seeing his problems blamed on everyone else. Whether it be MJ, Doug Collins, Arenas, Kobe, etc. Stop being a ***** and take responsible for your own play.


youre exaggerating his inability to handle the basketball. yes he has bad hands but it happens once in awhile. youre zooming in all the plays he has mishandled the ball. but look at all the other plays, like that game against dallas. No offense but this is what most lakers fan do. they only point out the bad plays but not the good ones. a good example would be lamar odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> youre exaggerating his inability to handle the basketball. yes he has bad hands but it happens once in awhile. youre zooming in all the plays he has mishandled the ball. but look at all the other plays, like that game against dallas. No offense but this is what most lakers fan do. they only point out the bad plays but not the good ones. a good example would be lamar odom.


 Give me a break. His mishandles passes more than any post player in the game. At this stage of your basketball career, catching the ball should be instinct, not a problem. You point out the Dallas game, because that was his only good offensive game. Do we point out specific Kobe games where he scores thirty points? No, because he does his job on a consistent basis. Washington fans who for whatever reason defended Kwame to the grave pointed out his 30/20+ game against Sacramento. This is the point I'm trying to make. We'll always have a handful of games that we point out, but twenty other ****ty games will ensue. That's nice that you have such an optimistic point of view with Odom. Tell me, does he have the impact of a player who makes 11+ million?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Why should he get the damn ball?*
> 
> The guy fumbles more passes than Samaki Walker. I have never seen such horrible hands in the NBA. I have seen Kobe, Smush, Odom, etc. deliver beautiful feeds to Kwame down low only to have them bobbled out of bounds. He is consistently lost on the offense, so he's rarely in position to get a shot off. When he actually does catch the ball down low, his move is premeditated rather than based off of how his defender is playing him. As a result, he slams into the defender why throwing a hard brick off of the backboard. He has no touch in paint. His layups consistently miss badly or go over the rim all together. He won't dunk the ****ing ball unless he is all by himself. Lastly, he gets wide open looks at 8 foot jump shots and WONT TAKE THEM. Kwame has plenty of opportunities to get shot attempts. He is just so inept offensively, that he literally can't get that many. I am so sick of seeing his problems blamed on everyone else. Whether it be MJ, Doug Collins, Arenas, Kobe, etc. Stop being a ***** and take responsible for your own play.



Ok, Why should they? Yes he does fumble some passes but what leave him out to try with his confidence on the floor? Nice. And why the **** would you give Kwame the ball when the shot clocks winding down and he's 15-17 feet away from the hoop? Want him to turn into Kobe and fly there? And like you say with the layups...Yea he misses it but like i said what do you as a team mate and a friend do to him? You play keep away from Kwame? Bull**** Kwame works hard down low lamar n i quote"There is not one person in the league that Kwame cant pin down." So obviously he's working on it. You say he hes plenty of good shot attempts...Lets see tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Ok, Why should they? Yes he does fumble some passes but what leave him out to try with his confidence on the floor? Nice. And why the **** would you give Kwame the ball when the shot clocks winding down and he's 15-17 feet away from the hoop? Want him to turn into Kobe and fly there? And like you say with the layups...Yea he misses it but like i said what do you as a team mate and a friend do to him? You play keep away from Kwame? Bull**** Kwame works hard down low lamar n i quote"There is not one person in the league that Kwame cant pin down." So obviously he's working on it. You say he hes plenty of good shot attempts...Lets see tonight.


 You sound like a little league coach. "Keep passing to Jonny. He may be a turnover machine and miss every shot, but we need to be fair." **** that. We're in the business of winning games, not being pals. If he can't handle the ball, he should not get the ball. Lamar's quote is right, he can seal anyone in the post. But he doesn't. On top of all of this, he won't seek help from Kareem because he sees himself as a face up player. Is he insane? 6-11, 270 and you can't even develop a back-to-the-basket game? IMO, he does not work that hard. If he improves himself, then fine, I will gladly change my opinion. For now, he looks like a rookie making over 8 million per year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You sound like a little league coach. "Keep passing to Jonny. He may be a turnover machine and miss *every shot*, but we need to be fair." **** that. We're in the business of winning games, not being pals. If he can't handle the ball, he should not get the ball. Lamar's quote is right, he can seal anyone in the post. But he doesn't. IMO, he does not work that hard. If he improves himself, then fine, I will gladly change my opinion. For now, he looks like a rookie making over 8 million per year.


Every shot? You mean all 3? Or allllllllllll 5? Hmmmm get what im saying?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lamar isn't playing tonight...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Lamar isn't playing tonight...



Whats the starting lineup?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Give me a break. His mishandles passes more than any post player in the game. At this stage of your basketball career, catching the ball should be instinct, not a problem. You point out the Dallas game, because that was his only good offensive game. Do we point out specific Kobe games where he scores thirty points? No, because he does his job on a consistent basis. Washington fans who for whatever reason defended Kwame to the grave pointed out his 30/20+ game against Sacramento. This is the point I'm trying to make. We'll always have a handful of games that we point out, but twenty other ****ty games will ensue. That's nice that you have such an optimistic point of view with Odom. Tell me, does he have the impact of a player who makes 11+ million?


to make life easier, lets compare lamar odom to carlos boozer and raef lafrentz (each makes 10 million or more)

yes, lamar odoms worth 11 million :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> to make life easier, lets compare lamar odom to carlos boozer and raef lafrentz (each makes 10 million or more)
> 
> yes, lamar odoms worth 11 million :biggrin:


 You're comparing him to other overrated players to validate your point? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Every shot? You mean all 3? Or allllllllllll 5? Hmmmm get what im saying?


 I already addressed his shot attempt issues. No sense in walking circles. Watch for the next twenty games (not just tonight) and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I already addressed his shot attempt issues. No sense in walking circles. Watch for the next twenty games (not just tonight) and we'll see what happens.



Uh huh , Damn this stupid 1 hour delay! Damn you Kcal!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers' Odom misses first game this season with sprained rib




> Jackson wasn't sure how long Odom will be out, but indicated it could be through the All-Star break later this month.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brezec: 10 points.
Kobe: 5


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If you guys are going to watch this on tape delay...I can save you the pain by telling you right now to not even bother.

This team is a waste of time. I hate these guys. When the hell are we going to make a move? I'm sick of getting our asses kicked by these terrible teams.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jumain Jones and Kareem Rush:

15 points on 6/6 shooting in 12 minutes of play. :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Way to go Mitch.. get rid of the guys burning us.. Ugh.. I'm out!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If we lose to this BObcat team I WILL FOREVER BAN MYSELF AT THE LAKER FORUM.


After 1st : See ya!

:rofl: @ that foul.. WOW!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

If this continues, i guarantee Kobe will take EVERY shot in the second half!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team keeps getting worse and worse. Kobe is the only one of these guys who even cares about winning.

Mihm is too concerned about keeping his job over Bynum.
Kwame is too concerned about proving people wrong.
Smush just wants to stay in the league.
George just doesn't want to be traded.
All Cook wants to do is shoot to get himself back into the starting lineup.
Odom...I don't even know what the hell Odom has been doing out on the floor.

Make a trade moron! This team just let the BOBCATS score 40 in the first! Not even the Bobcats...the Bobcats' ****ing B squad! :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice plan Phil...sit Kobe out for the first 7 minutes of the half while he watches our team get slaughtered by a group of bums. I'm sure that will do a whole lot of good.

Can someone explain why the ref on our end is helping the Bobcats? They're already kicking the crap out of us. One of the Bobcat's did a soccer move there. Kwame passed the ball through the lane and the guy just stuck out his foot to block it, and nothing was called.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers down 8 at the half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What happened? Kobe gets put in and we start playing better. Hopefully his long rest means he'll play the whole second half.

If I'm Phil, I start Bynum to begin the second half. As soon as he got in the game, the Bobcats couldn't just go prancing down the lane for layups like they were with Mihm and Brown.

START BYNUM IN THE SECOND HALF!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame with 8 points and 2 boards already....Nice


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jones and Rush combined for 24 points in the first half.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You're comparing him to other overrated players to validate your point? That doesn't make any sense.


you missed my sarcasm i guess the smiley face didnt do anything


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Parker + Kobe = 10 TOs

Oh, and a certain guy named Jumaine Jones has 23pts in 10-12FGs (3-4 3s) 7 rebounds and 2 steals...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yay Ronny will be avalible Tuesday!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Yay Ronny will be avalible Tuesday!


IIt is nice :banana:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Look at Kobe's teammates right now! He's on the floor with Cook, Vujacic, Devin Green and Luke Walton!!!! 

How are the lakers a playoff team!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why is it that every time we get close, Cook or Walton takes it upon themselves to screw up in a big way?

These two are unbelieveable. Just dumb and dumber. I am constantly wondering what the hell they are thinking. Walton has some false conception that he's a great passer and can play two-ball with anybody, and it couldn't be any more false. How many TOs does this idiot have?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we are down by 8 and JJ is killing us. bobcats beating lakers??? :curse: :curse:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

8 minutes left to play.

A 5 point game.

Go, Kobe.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

deven george is 1-7 fuk why is he shooting 3's


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Why is Luke Walton still in the game? The Bobcats have no hesitation doubling off of him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

i'm watching boxscores here. Why is Kobe not shooting more???!?! Walton just shot a 3? why?!?!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey KOBE this is an insult if we lose to cats. we need one more miracle from you.

why is Luke throwing brick. dikhead..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> i'm watching boxscores here. Why is Kobe not shooting more???!?! Walton just shot a 3? why?!?!


Because no one will give him the ball.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we need bynum


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The subs: 3-for-17 in FGAs.


Great!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

la 96 -cats 99


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wtf, Luke walton just had a wild drve in transition.

TAKE. HIM. OUT.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

anyone notice that Walton is giving us basically the same numbers as Odom often does?!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If we lose to this BObcat team I WILL FOREVER BAN MYSELF AT THE LAKER FORUM.





endora60 said:


> Then you'll be at the Lakers Forum forever. Nobody can lose to the Bobcats nowadays. Thirteen losses in a row; they even lost to the Hawks. That team is so snakebit even their mascot's got a cast and sling.
> 
> Lakers by twenty at least.
> 
> Laurie


ONly the Lakers can lose to a team like the Bobacats...The Lakers..Its been fun boys and girls. ill see y'all in the NBA general forum

ciao~~


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think Ramond Felton's 3 will seal this game... we are done tonight


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Offensive foul on Smush Parker (5 PF)

what an assole


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe save us :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

how the **** do we lose to the bobcats?! oh man........


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Everyone is out there trying to call thier own numbers. Kobe has touched the ball no more than 5 times this quarter.

Come on Phil, hes got Raymond Felton on him, iso him at the top of the key.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

At least now you know that as stupid and worthless Lamar is...we're worst without him.


SELF BAN COMPLETED!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

so much for balanced scoring


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im speechless now but i think im getting used to with losing game like this


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Luke Walton sucks.

The game gets close then he ****s something up. The Lakers cut the lead to 6 in the last minute, then Walton leaves Ely WIDE OPEN under the basket, Felton finds him then he comes back and fouls him and gives up a 3 pt play. Disgusting.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Trade Lamar Odom! We suck without him and he is injured(people say after the trade deadline). Package him now! We are lost to the bobcats, the BOBCATS! NO EMEKA OKAFOR! OMG


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Is anyone happy? Kobe only had 18 shots, he deferred to his scrub teammates, let them get involved. 35 points on 18 shots!! that is efficient! way better than when he goes for 50 or something. And he also had 9 rebounds and 5 assists!! it's about time he comes out with a balanced game!!!

oh yeah, and we lost to the ****ing Bobcats!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers have lost to the Bobcats.

I am speechless.

I've also thrown in the towel. I can't get more of this crap. I can't stand it.

We suck.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why would people be happy he passed? What doesnt make me happy is his demanding the ball 24/7. I dont care if my grandma is out there. That pisses me off seeing himself pissed and demanding ****. It's plain stupid. 

But then again when you have the nerve to help construct this team as Kobe helped do, this is the payback you get for having a team full of WNBA players.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Is anyone happy? Kobe only had 18 shots, he deferred to his scrub teammates, let them get involved. 35 points on 18 shots!! that is efficient! way better than when he goes for 50 or something. And he also had 9 rebounds and 5 assists!! it's about time he comes out with a balanced game!!!
> 
> oh yeah, and we lost to the ****ing Bobcats!!!


That wasnt the case. I watched the game here in Greensboro NC. They wouldn't give him the ****ing ball. You have Luke Walton dribbling 10 seconds off the shot clock looking for his shot and trying to force the action, you have Deaven George who is bricking wide open shots, you have Smush Parker who is airballing contested 3s and the entire time, there Kobe is with a look of disgust on his face and his are going with the ball in transition and not even looking in his direction while he is open. Instead they are stagnating hte offense and giving himt he ball to bail the team out when the Bobcats set their defense deep in the shotclock and have him doubled on the wing.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

lol....

This "team" is a COMPLETE joke.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> ONly the Lakers can lose to a team like the Bobacats...The Lakers..Its been fun boys and girls. ill see y'all in the NBA general forum
> 
> ciao~~


That is funny. I didn't see the game here, but from the boxscore only, who was guarding Jumaine Jones?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Why would people be happy he passed? What doesnt make me happy is his demanding the ball 24/7. I dont care if my grandma is out there. That pisses me off seeing himself pissed and demanding ****. It's plain stupid.
> 
> But then again when you have the nerve to help construct this team as Kobe helped do, this is the payback you get for having a team full of WNBA players.


try that again. very poorly written post....


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Is anyone happy? Kobe only had 18 shots, he deferred to his scrub teammates, let them get involved. 35 points on 18 shots!! that is efficient! way better than when he goes for 50 or something. And he also had 9 rebounds and 5 assists!! it's about time he comes out with a balanced game!!!
> 
> oh yeah, and we lost to the ****ing Bobcats!!!


Kobe shot 12-18 and guess who does he pass to?
Luke Walton 1-6
Brian Cook 1-8
Sasha Vujacic 0-3
Devean George 2-8(12 points in 34 mins OMG)
and OMG Kwame has better field goal percentage than any of the above 4. 3-9 .333 beat!
Only decent contributions came from.
Chris Mihm 5-8,15 points, 9 rebounds.
Smush Parker 7-12 19 point


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> try that again. very poorly written post....


Nah I mean every word I said of it. 

This is what Kobe wanted - New Team
This is what Kobe wanted - One Man Team
This is what Kobe has right now - One Man Team


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Nah I mean every word I said of it.
> 
> This is what Kobe wanted - New Team
> This is what Kobe wanted - One Man Team
> This is what Kobe has right now - One Man Team


Oh so you've switched back into Kobe hater mode. Check. 

You were swinging from his nuts pretty hardcore a week ago, but now you're back into hater mode. ok.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I havent switched anything. I love his game but I hate his game at times.. if that's switching so be it.. I've always felt this way about Kobe.. He wanted his own team, let's be real. He has his own team basically and if he feels he can win with this team than I'll let him think that. I wont ever deny his will or play much . It's his play on the court sometimes that leaves me thinking, 'What the **** are you doing, god ****?" 

Call me a Kobe hater but I've stuck by him for awhile now and I will continue to. I'll continue to support this team. I did last year during this **** streak too. 

I guess I just hate losing now but that's the process this team went with so I cant say I'm a little surprised right now. While my expectations remain low, I still want them to win. Who wouldnt? I'm just like 60/40 in favor of this Kobe right now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I havent switched anything. I love his game but I hate his game at times.. if that's switching so be it.. I've always felt this way about Kobe.. He wanted his own team, let's be real. He has his own team basically and if he feels he can win with this team than I'll let him think that. I wont ever deny his will or play much . It's his play on the court sometimes that leaves me thinking, 'What the **** are you doing, god ****?"
> 
> Call me a Kobe hater but I've stuck by him for awhile now and I will continue to. I'll continue to support this team. I did last year during this **** streak too.
> 
> I guess I just hate losing now but that's the process this team went with so I cant say I'm a little surprised right now. While my expectations remain low, I still want them to win. Who wouldnt? I'm just like 60/40 in favor of this Kobe right now.


what do you mean "this kobe"? he shot 12/18 tonight, you gonna criticize his play?

As for the rest of your comments, saying stuff like "this is what kobe wanted" is just stupid. That's the kind of stuff that haters throw out all the time. Get real.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Are you honestly telling me to get real for saying Kobe wanted his own team? You can call me whatever you want, it's really no big deal.. you can question me, call me out, etc. but if there's one thing I freakin know, is this is a ****ty team that Kobe helped construct. Am I an *** for saying that? Probably but I'm not blind about this either. Of course he doesnt want the current team but it's not like he didnt have any say in it either. 

Get real? I am real and the truth is basketball is just a sport and telling someone to get real if hilarious. 

I could say something I REALLY wanted to say but it would probably get me a banning. 

So enjoy your evening everyone!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Are you honestly telling me to get real for saying Kobe wanted his own team? You can call me whatever you want, it's really no big deal.. you can question me, call me out, etc. but if there's one thing I freakin know, is this is a ****ty team that Kobe helped construct. Am I an *** for saying that? Probably but I'm not blind about this either. Of course he doesnt want the current team but it's not like he didnt have any say in it either.
> 
> Get real? I am real and the truth is basketball is just a sport and telling someone to get real if hilarious.
> 
> ...


say what you really wanted to say. It's just a game right. Or better yet, PM me if you're afraid of getting banned. 

Apparently "get real" has some special connotation to you. Chill out.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Are you honestly telling me to get real for saying Kobe wanted his own team? You can call me whatever you want, it's really no big deal.. you can question me, call me out, etc. but if there's one thing I freakin know, is this is a ****ty team that Kobe helped construct. Am I an *** for saying that? Probably but I'm not blind about this either. Of course he doesnt want the current team but it's not like he didnt have any say in it either.
> 
> Get real? I am real and the truth is basketball is just a sport and telling someone to get real if hilarious.
> 
> ...


*B34C*, this loss was too hard to bare wasn't it  It's funny how a loss puts you in such a bad mood.

You are right. This team is ****ty and you, me, Phil, and Kobe knows it........But Kobe DID Not construct this team. This is *Mitch's* monstrousity in action


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Oh so you've switched back into Kobe hater mode. Check.
> 
> You were swinging from his nuts pretty hardcore a week ago, but now you're back into hater mode. ok.



Kobe did ask for the being the man, and this is exactly what he is getting right now

unless you can tell us how he didn't want to be the man on the team


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

The One said:


> *B34C*, this loss was too hard to bare wasn't it  It's funny how a loss puts you in such a bad mood.
> 
> You are right. This team is ****ty and you, me, Phil, and Kobe knows it........But Kobe DID Not construct this team. This is *Mitch's* monstrousity in action



Kobe does have something to do with it though...you are right Mitch is the was who constructed the team but Iｗｏｕｌｄｎ’ｔ　ｐｕｔ　Kobe competely out of the equation


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Kobe does have something to do with it though...you are right Mitch is the was who constructed the team but Iｗｏｕｌｄｎ’ｔ　ｐｕｔ　Kobe competely out of the equation


Yeah Kobe does carry some blaim, but that is for letting Shaq go which even in that situation, Kobe wasn't that much involved. Every thing else was Mitch. So far the only good move he made was picking Bynum and hiring Kareem for are Bigs.,


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Parker + Kobe = 10 TOs
> 
> Oh, and a certain guy named Jumaine Jones has 23pts in 10-12FGs (3-4 3s) 7 rebounds and 2 steals...


Which was another move I did not like from Phil. He traded Jones for draft picks so that Profit and Walton can get playing time. Now look what happened - Profit is gone for the year and Walton cannot score or play D for ****, which is the two things the Jones does well. And he rebouds!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Which was another move I did not like from Phil. He traded Jones for draft picks so that Profit and Walton can get playing time. Now look what happened - Profit is gone for the year and Walton cannot score or play D for ****, which is the two things the Jones does well. And he rebouds!



If JJ was traded for sum1 to get playing time im pretty sure it was George...And Profit played the 2 not the 3 :/


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> If JJ was traded for sum1 to get playing time im pretty sure it was George...And Profit played the 2 not the 3 :/


It looks like JJ would have been more productive than George too


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sad thing is, this team would still suck donkey balls if Kobe left. If Kobe was a Clipper they'd probably be a top 4 team in the NBA. The lakers might have kept Shaq, but they would still have a supporting cast of trash and pathetic garbage. 

Truth is, as said from the start of this season the only goal the Lakers had was to make the Playoffs.. And even being this bad theres still a good chance of that. It's called a rebuilding year. Every team has them, but damn Laker fans are so spoiled somethings it's pathetic.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

It's a tough loss to take, especially to a mediocre team. This game was lost on the defensive side. How was it that this horrible team was able to put that many points!!!

To all you Kobe haters, what would you be saying if Kobe had left the lakers last year?? These haters are the same ones who are tunning to all the laker games to see what Kobe is going to do next. Should we call them haters or bandwagoners????

We know that Kobe wanted to lead a team, but do you honestly think he was expecting this kind of crap in return??? Get real, this trade was done by the incopetent Mitch. I've heard that this fool didn't even ask Miami for Wade. How stupid was that!!!!

What this team needs is a player who has presence on the defensive end. Since Artest was already traded to the Kings they should try to make a trade to bring a defensive player like Patterson or Ratliff.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Mitch asked for Wade, but Miami wasn't willing to give him up. 

At least that's what I heard on ESPN, and a few other sites.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe confused the **** outta this team and this season is a real slap in the face....i would rather shoot for the lottery then to get raped by the suns in the first round


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nice plan Phil...sit Kobe out for the first 7 minutes of the half while he watches our team get slaughtered by a group of bums. I'm sure that will do a whole lot of good.


How about you show some respect because the Lakers aren't so hot either. You're lucky half the Bobcats roster is injured or it would have been even uglier for your crappy team.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't think they ask for Wade in the trade. On an interiview that was done with Pat Riley they ask him if he would have traded Wade in order for them to get Shaq. Supposeably Riley said that he thank God they (Lakers) didn't ask for him because he didn't know if he would have done it. This is what Dave Smith from 1540 AM sports radio mentioned about a month ago.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> How about you show some respect because the Lakers aren't so hot either. You're lucky half the Bobcats roster is injured or it would have been even uglier for your crappy team.


Are you seriously arguing that Jumaine Jones, Brevin Knight, Primoz Brezec, Melvin Ely, etc. are not a group of bums?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wonderful....... Just ****ing wonderful....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I havent switched anything. I love his game but I hate his game at times.. if that's switching so be it.. I've always felt this way about Kobe.. He wanted his own team, let's be real. He has his own team basically and if he feels he can win with this team than I'll let him think that. I wont ever deny his will or play much . It's his play on the court sometimes that leaves me thinking, 'What the **** are you doing, god ****?"
> 
> Call me a Kobe hater but I've stuck by him for awhile now and I will continue to. I'll continue to support this team. I did last year during this **** streak too.
> 
> I guess I just hate losing now but that's the process this team went with so I cant say I'm a little surprised right now. While my expectations remain low, I still want them to win. Who wouldnt? I'm just like 60/40 in favor of this Kobe right now.


Where did this come from? When did Kobe announce he "wanted" his own team or these crappy players?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We lost to ****ing Bobcats? Good god. Dr. Buss, get Kobe some help for heavens!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

EHL said:


> Where did this come from? When did Kobe announce he "wanted" his own team or these crappy players?


Some of those crappy players were the same players that went to the playoffs/finals 

Kobe did want to have his own team, that's one reason between the feud between him and Shaq... it wasn't like the team was bad at the beginning but that Mitch traded Butler and Atkins away....while Brian Grant never worked out


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Some of those crappy players were the same players that went to the playoffs/finals
> 
> Kobe did want to have his own team, that's one reason between the feud between him and Shaq... it wasn't like the team was bad at the beginning but that Mitch traded Butler and Atkins away....while Brian Grant never worked out


Hahahaha are you serious? Last years team "wasnt bad?" What the hell are you smoking. Atkins was TERRIBLE last year. And Butlers stats were OK, but if you watched the games, the only time he scored was in garbage time verse teams that would beat the hell out of us during that 19 game losing streak or however long it was.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> Where did this come from? When did Kobe announce he "wanted" his own team or these crappy players?


That's why I told BCook to get real. Apparently that sent him fleeing....


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> Hahahaha are you serious? Last years team "wasnt bad?" What the hell are you smoking. Atkins was TERRIBLE last year. And Butlers stats were OK, but if you watched the games, the only time he scored was in garbage time verse teams that would beat the hell out of us during that 19 game losing streak or however long it was.



Atkins could at least score and make 3 pointers. Butler is better than any other person on the team right now

I would take Butler over Smush....over whoever else the Lakers have


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe defered the ball, without Odom, and the Lakers scored 102 pints... It wasn't the offense that was the problem...


----------

